# Okaloosa Island Pier 4/14 & 4/15



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Fished the OIP Tuesday and today. Didnt catch a thing Tuesday, but people were catching spanish and pompano. Heard someone had caught a cobia in the morning. Had some excitement in the afternoon when a school of Pompano went through on the surface near the end of the pier, maybe 10 were caught in a few minutes.

Went back today (Wednesday), got there around sunrise and went to the end. 

Nothing for a few hours, then started to get some spanish around 10:00 Turned into a nice day, spanish started to show up in numbers around 12:00. Limited out by 2:00 with the spanish. People were also catching sheepshead from the west bait well at the end. Must have been over 15 sheepshead caught on fiddler crabs.










Started getting a few spanish around 10:00, then the bite turned on around 1:00, the south west corner of the pier took off. I managed to limit out by 2:00. The spanish seemed to like the chrome gotchas the best. I used a green head chrome one and caught most of mine on it. Got it cut off and switched to a white/red, took a little longer to get fish. 










Overall fun day, left around 2:00. The gulf was real calm in the afternoon, lot of boats out.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Very nice, i love catching spanish


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

I like eating them more than i like catching them


----------



## robertyb (Oct 15, 2007)

What is the limit this year? I count 14 in that picture.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

It is 15 per person, 12" to the fork.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, its 15, didnt have room for the other one, knew someone was going to say something, ha.


----------



## B.CARR (Feb 4, 2008)

nice catch . all the spanish ive been seeing have been bout that size the bigger one should be around any time.


----------

